# Web-fähige Embedded Touchpanels in kompakter Bauform



## tci GmbH (31 Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,

mit dem *C35* und dem *C70* stellen wir Ihnen  zwei neue Embedded 
*Touchpanels* mit 3,5“- bzw. 7“-Touch-Display vor. Der integrierte 
400-MHz-ARM9-Prozessor bietet in Verbindung mit 128 MB RAM, 
128 MB Flashdisk und Windows CE eine flexible Plattform für Web-
basiertes Bedienen und Beobachten. 

Die Panels kommen ohne Lüfter und Festplatte aus. Die *Leistungs-
aufnahme* ist mit 3 Watt beim C35 und 7,2 Watt beim C70 jeweils 
bei Volllast sehr gering. Beide Geräte können Sie optional auch über 
PoE (Power-over-Ethernet) mit Strom versorgen. Dann genügt für 
den Betrieb der Touchpanels das Ethernet-Kabel als einzige 
Anschlussleitung. Speziell bei verteilten oder abgesetzten HMI-
Lösungen kann damit der Installationsaufwand *niedrig* gehalten 
werden. Die eloxierte Aluminium-Front in Schutzart IP 54 ermöglicht 
den permanenten Einsatz in produktionsnahen Bereichen. 

Durch den modularen Aufbau mit Baseboard und CPU-Modul können 
kundenspezifische Hardware-Varianten kostengünstig realisiert 
werden. Visualisierungen für gängige Steuerungen wie S7 oder Wago 
können Sie mit einem zusätzlichen Microbrowser *schnell* verwirklichen.







Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rudi (31 Januar 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Wäre schön wenn man auf die Schnelle erfäht in welchen Preisbereich das etwa liegt.


----------

